# Potential Buys.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

So yes, I am buying a horse. A few things have happened lately that have meant that Chinga will be put up for sale, as much as I love him. It is the right thing to do. So I was horse hunting this afternoon, I'm planning on eventing so here are a few horses I'd like you guys to let me know what you think of them all.

Frankie - Horses for sale, horse deals, horse floats, horse saddles, horse rugs, horse forums, horse news & articles - Frankie J - Eye Catching Stunner

Really like this boy, his young but not overly young I feel he could take me somewhere, I love his gaits, he looks to me as he has a smooth gait change.

------------

Horses for sale, horse deals, horse floats, horse saddles, horse rugs, horse forums, horse news & articles - Beginners Schoolmaster 

Really do like this boy as well, I feel I could go far on him.

------------

Horses for sale, horse deals, horse floats, horse saddles, horse rugs, horse forums, horse news & articles - C Grade Showjumper!

Obviously a very good jumper! But I wonder how he would go in a dressage test, but sounds like a pretty good horse to me.

---------

Horses for sale, horse deals, horse floats, horse saddles, horse rugs, horse forums, horse news & articles - 16.2hh 6yr Geld Amazingly Talented Eventer/SJ Dont Miss Out!!

Would make a good eventing horse I reckon


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'f I'm not mistaken you're more of a lower intermediate rider right? (Correct me if I'm wrong, I might be mistaken). But I definitely think that Beau would be the best mount for you to learn on. After Chinga you need a confidence and skill builder. Razz sounds ideal but he might be a bit much for you as far as age, skills, etc. Plus he's been out of work and will need reconditioned and reschooled. Either one would be better suited to eventing but I highly recommend going with the tried and true schoolmaster for a confidence builder than the young, possibly very talented choice. But that's the instructor in me coming out. It is ultimately your decision.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't feel mentally or pysacally phased by the bad experiances with Chinga, I ride the advanced lesson at my riding school, I'd say as a "level" I'd do well with all these horses. Selling my baby is the hard part.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

From looking at all the photo's and questions you have put up, from an internet viewers perspective, you are not a very advanced rider. You may be confident, but confidence does not = skill to train a young horse or get a horse 'to the top'. At this stage, if I were you I would be looking at a nice schoolmaster that has done it all, that you can learn and have fun on without worrying about all the hassles of a young/green horse. They may be advertised as quiet, but you have to take into account that the rider may be a very confident, capable rider who knows what they're doing with these horses. 

You can buy the best dressage horse in the world and if you don't have the skill and knowledge, you won't even get it to trot. 

Hence, I really do think that the second horse, the older schoolmaster would be the best option for you. Don't just jump on a horse because it's pretty and the owner says it's talented and can jump. You need a horse that you can learn on because by the looks you're not yet ready to be teaching a horse more than the very very basics. 

Post is in no way meaning to offend, simply to provoke you to think about your capabilities in an hounest fashion, your CURRENT capabilities not where you want to be.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Honestly, advanced in a riding school equates to an advanced beginner in the real world.

Beau all the way - Before I even looked I was going to suggest an older schoolmaster. You are confident, which is great, but you are only begginning to learn eventing, you should not have a horse who has to learn at the same time. At any one time, only ONE part of the pair should be learning something new :]


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I just rung to find out about Beau, and he's already sold


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats ok, you've only just started looking. I waited 16 months to find a new horse! There's plenty out there, you need to have a look through classifieds and see what might possibly suit you, go and ride it an even if it's not the horse for you, you'll get more of an idea of what you're really looking for as you go on.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to keep my baby, but I know its wrong to keep him. But I want a horse thats right for me, Chinga's right for me. But he's not right for me...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

we all want to keep them, but if the horse isn't suitable for your ability, it's not fair on you OR the horse, you end up frustrated and horse ends up confused. it's not a good combination. Chinga will settle happily into his new home, and you'll find yourself a horse that you will love just as much, believe it or not. I've gone through plenty of horses and it never gets easier to let go of them, but then the next one comes along and you love it just as much and have so many great times with it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Kayty, mum doesn't want to sell him and I don't think she understands the whole "rearing, ect" thing. Dads on my side though  .

I really like Frankie, what don't you guys like about him? I'm sure you all have a very good reason that I can't see.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He is nice, but I'm not sure about another young tb. You would have to take him up the grades and learn with him. Also once they get away with something they'll keep repeating it to use to get out of work, so you need to be skilled enough to learn to deal with that in a young horse. 

I really think you need to go for a schoolmaster rather than something that looks flashy for now. You can get the talented flashy horses later when you have the experience to utilise what they can offer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I really wasn't planning on getting another horse for ten or so years, so thats why I liked him because he is young. I'm not sure, I think I might be able to get a trainer to work with us offern but not every step of the way.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I too agree that you should go with a more been there done that type horse going by your experience level and such.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddie, we're going through this together  I'm selling Ricky and you're selling Chinga. I'll help you find a nice poneh!
I think that perhaps a schoolmaster would be a great idea. Now I know you're gonna say that you want a younger horse that won't die on you, but seriously if you get the right schoolmaster, it can take you far!!
Whats your budget? I know of a few down here in NSW.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Of the links posted, I liked Beau the best (sorry!), Frankie second best and Razz the least. 

In reading the ad copy on Frankie, they're advertising him as a Training - Prelim level horse, but it doesn't look like he's actually competed at that level or competed *at all*. "Been to local ag shows for a look."

What I would want for you, if I were your parent or coach, especially after the experience and heartbreak of Chinga, is a been there, done that type, who has a couple of seasons of Novice or Training under their belt. I would like you to have something worry free, so you could concentrate on *your* riding and taking it to the next level. 

The only horse that meets that description is Beau, sadly already sold. Keep looking and hold at for a horse that has competed at a higher level than you have, and knows more than you do. 

You absolutely do have the confidence and attitude to school green horses, but if you want to advance your skill level, you need something that will allow you to concentrate on your riding not on them. There will always be more green horses to school.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/chinga-his-trainer-pictures-50632/#post583001

 I want this one!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankie: his movement isn't very good. I can't see conformation well, but from what I see he looks like he would have difficulty shortening his body/pushing power. No sign if he jumps and they are quite vague with his experience level. I'd pass on this one.

Beau: no video and not enough pictures to say much. Description seems pretty nice. Possibility on this one.

Angel's Pride: needs experienced rider, so no.

Razz: young, doesn't seem to have a quality trainer, needs an intermediate/experienced/confident rider. No.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

wait....now your keeping Chinga? I'm so confused.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, because I managed to get a trainer to work with him, this was a very unexspected change, sorry for a pointless thread


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I just rung to find out about Beau, and he's already sold


Keep looking. Do NOT be in hurry - it often makes us to go with the wrong choice. Your very special horse is out there - you just have to be patient.  I actually liked Frankie as well, but I agree with other people he is still young. My neighbor's OTTB is 9 or 10 and he's still a firecracker.


----------

